# The Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #61 National Champions are ready for kickoff!!!!!!!!



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@elfiii @brownceluse @mrs. hornet22 @Rackmaster @MudDucker @Silver Britches @trad bow


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@ADDICTED2HUNTIN @bilgerat


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@Cool Hand Luke 

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@mizzippi jb 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS on a beautiful Sunday morning


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@antharper 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@Hooked On Quack 

Go Dawgs for you TechBro!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@slow motion 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@Browning Slayer 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

@fishnguy 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> @slow motion
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!


Yes Sir. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> @Hooked On Quack
> 
> Go Dawgs for you TechBro!!!!




pfffffffffffffffft


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> @ADDICTED2HUNTIN @bilgerat


Can I get a GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a fine Sunday!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dogs locking down a 5* safety Aguero out of IMG Academy.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs locking down a 5* safety Aguero out of IMG Academy.


Dang @westcobbdog I didn't mean to leave you out!!!!!! Your a DGD!!!!!


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 24, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a new thread!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffft


I knew that was coming!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Tentwing (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Hot Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go recruiting Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!

Lordy it's 7:05 here and still 90deg.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

40 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 25, 2022)

Go dawgs headed back to work!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs banding that phrase “at work”


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2022)

Go you GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 25, 2022)

Go. Monday dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs almost going home time!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

39 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2022)

_WATCH HIM BOY. WATCH HIM. GETTEM !!! GO DA_WGS _On a Tuesday morning. _


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Duck Huntin' DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 26, 2022)

Only 5 weeks or so now. I’ll give y’all a go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 26, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> Only 5 weeks or so now. I’ll give y’all a go DAWGS



Kickoff exactly 39 days from this moment


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Kickoff exactly 39 days from this moment


39 days to close this thread out!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!@


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs,!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS! gettin closer and closer by the minute!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 26, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> 39 days to close this thread out!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!


I’ll help bump it along.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

mguthrie said:


> I’ll help bump it along.


Keep up the good work buckeyebro!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

38 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 27, 2022)

Morning DAWGS gettin' practice is laying out the decoy spread for dem Oregon Ducks!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs late morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixin' to have some French wine - Mo de Lawn.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2022)

^^^ Dang. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 27, 2022)

Bama sucks! 

33-18

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 27, 2022)

Go you hairy junkyard DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs fixin' to have some French wine - Mo de Lawn.


Is that before or after you go to the French designer store Le Walmarte' 

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs feeling old!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 27, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs feeling old!!!!


I hear ya brother! Can't stop the aging process but can always yell GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 27, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> I hear ya brother! Can't stop the aging process but can always yell GO DAWGS!!!


At 45 the check engine light comes on and it never goes back off! 

GO over the hill Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs clawing and scratching to stay young!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

37 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the morning!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs every morning


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1166349


Exactly! GO DAWGS all day everyday.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs voting for Kemp, not The Blimp!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 28, 2022)

Aint nothin finer in the land...
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 28, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Jul 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS;!!!!!!!!!!!¡


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 28, 2022)

Go dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Friday morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

36 days - GO JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Is that before or after you go to the French designer store Le Walmarte'
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!



I thought that was Jacque Clues au Pennie?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Friday morning DAWGS who wish they could remember what it felt like to be 45.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go Friday morning DAWGS who wish they could remember what it felt like to be 45.


Go Dawgs wishing the same thing!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!! Wishing I was 21.


----------



## formula1 (Jul 29, 2022)

At 21 I was mostly a wreck. 35 would be a better time for me!

I’m not liking my 60s.  Age is showing a little too much.

But at any age,  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 29, 2022)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! Bama sucks! 33-18


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS! @Hornet22 and @mrs. hornet22 

Finally met another DAWG bro today, even though we’ve been working for the same company for a while. HBTFD!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

35 days till Duck season - GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Saturday morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

It's a fine morning, sitting on the sofa drinking a cup if fresh coffee and yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 30, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! @Hornet22 and @mrs. hornet22
> 
> Finally met another DAWG bro today, even though we’ve been working for the same company for a while. HBTFD!


He told me bout that. Go DAWGS. HBTFD. Love it.


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Saturday Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting another run in 5 weeks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs pouring sweat outside! Come on temps in the 60s!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying the AC today!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs finished studying Sunday school lesson.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

34 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Sunday morning watchin' the sunrise DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Sunday School Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jul 31, 2022)

Go thankful Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go blessed Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating PB&J!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 31, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to pluck some ducks!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs chilling out after five grandkids spending the day. 
I truly love them but dang they just wear me out. I’ll need to rest up as I have surgery on my hand Wednesday


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs needing naps on a Sunday evening!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Sunday evening Dawgs listening to the rain!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jul 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

33 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 1, 2022)

It's almost time to Let the BIG DAWG eat. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna win the pick em's contest this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to go duck huntin'!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs gonna win the pick em's contest this year.


Nossir, that would be me 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 2, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

32 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Tuesday morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for kick off¡!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 2, 2022)

Starting the day off right. GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs coffeeing up


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go coffee drankin Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying to wake up also!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 2, 2022)

Go coffee drinkin' DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Nossir, that would be me
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!



You had your chance last year. This year is the year of the old Dawg. Go old Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!¡


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Diggitty Diggitty Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs and Braves tonight


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

31 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs on humpday!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading off to get carpal tunnel surgery this morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs heading off to get carpal tunnel surgery this morning.


Go Dawgs praying for friends having surgery!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs, good luck trad bow!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 3, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs heading off to get carpal tunnel surgery this morning.



Go DAWGS for successful surgery!

I've got issues in my left hand that at first felt like carpal tunnel, but right now I'm worrying it is actually shingles due to the blistering that has popped up.  No fun!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS for successful surgery!
> 
> I've got issues in my left hand that at first felt like carpal tunnel, but right now I'm worrying it is actually shingles due to the blistering that has popped up.  No fun!


Go Dawgs praying you don't have shingles!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs praying you don't have shingles!!!!!


GO DAWGS! I know it aint Monkeypox.  Sorry da debil made me do it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS! I know it aint Monkeypox.  Sorry da debil made me do it.


BAM!!!!! 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS getting some much needed rain today! Now all we need are some temps in the 60s!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting no rain today.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head home!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting a thunder boomer and rain.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs done for the week at work!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at crybaby Nick Saban who is still crying about last year. Said they were in a rebuilding year! Rebuilding? LOL What a chump!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 3, 2022)

GO BAMA HATIN’ DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Aug 4, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> @antharper
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!


Yes sir I’m here ! Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

30 days - GO you hairy DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good morning National Champions!!!
> 
> 30 days - GO you hairy DAWGS!!!!


Go Dawgs with 30 days to close out this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 4, 2022)

GOOD MORNING, GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Go morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 4, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs praying you don't have shingles!!!!!



Gottem and taking several pills that seem to help.

But still Go DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2022)

Get well soon, Mud! I hear shingles ain’t no joke. My uncle had shingles last year.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2022)

Hang in there @MudDucker amd Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 4, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Gottem and taking several pills that seem to help.
> 
> But still Go DAWGS!


Sorry to hear this. Take care and GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear this. Take care and GO DAWGS!



Go Dawgs fighting off the shingles!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 4, 2022)

GO SHINGLES FIGHTING DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs with unwanted roofing supplies!?


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 4, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs spending time with their mom!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs with one hand behind my back sorta to speak.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs with one hand behind my back sorta to speak.


How did the surgery go??

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 4, 2022)

First day of fall practice! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

29 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## antharper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs !


----------



## trad bow (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs for @trad bow !!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs for Coop


----------



## slow motion (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Aug 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> How did the surgery go??
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


It went well. Hand already feeling better. Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2022)

Got DAWGS whoopin' on da shingles!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Gottem and taking several pills that seem to help.
> 
> But still Go DAWGS!


GO Dawgs 
????


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> How did the surgery go??
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


My wife fell on July 24 and broke her wrist, Thank goodness no surgery yet! 

GO HEALING DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 5, 2022)

GOooooooooooooooooo Georgia Bulldawgs. Sic em!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs beating shingles and healing up from surgery!

Go Mrs. elfiii Dawg cleared to drive by the doc!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs beating shingles and healing up from surgery!
> 
> Go Mrs. elfiii Dawg cleared to drive by the doc!


Go @elfiii Dawg getting his chauffeur back!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

It's Friday Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs driving again!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs taking 3 roofing nails a day to clear up them shingles! 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! Sic 'em!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs on the mend!!!!
TGIF!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to go home!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 5, 2022)

Go Friday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2022)

Go All Dawgs and their families!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 6, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

28 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Saturday morning pharmaceutical DAWGS at the coast eatin' 5 anti-viral pills a day and a nerve calmer at night, but seein' progress against dem shingles.  No roofin' nails allowed ... jest woofing!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Saturday Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs, doing yard work today!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 6, 2022)

Dawgs win Back-to-Back Nattys!!!!!!




Just practicing!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 6, 2022)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Saturday Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to plant more beans.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting up and getting well


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS getting ready for hunting season! Oh, and something called college football season.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting after a hot, humid morning of yard work!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for a good nights rest.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting back from a late supper with a good friend. We ate at the Waffle House in Kimball, TN.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS early Sunday Morning!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2022)

Good Sunday morning National Champions!!!

27 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Sunday morning!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a wet Lords day.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO SUNDAY MORNING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for some dry weather!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs, proud to be a lifetime Dawg!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head to church!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to defend that natty! Won’t be long, boys and girls!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs less than 700 post to close this one out!!!!! We need to close it before kick off!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Ponce Inlet Florida!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs home from church!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a Georgia Sunday afternoon


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a Sunday in the South


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the south!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 7, 2022)

Duff said:


> Go Dawgs on a Sunday in the South


GO redneck Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 7, 2022)

Go true Southern by Grace Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs that know there’s no place like home than the piney Woods of Georgia!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2022)

GOOOO YOU HAIRY JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go southern piney woods Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO SUNDAY AFTERNOON DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS, watching some recorded replays from the “YEAR OF THE DAWG”


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs listening to the thunder, rain will probably follow the river and miss us, I hope!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for football!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

26 days - GO DAWGS!!!

Have a great week


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Rise and shine Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 8, 2022)

Good morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

The wife's tag!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs working today using all our fingers and doing it like we mean it!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!!!!



Ok done with lunch, now!

Go working Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs not working on a Monday.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 8, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs finished supper!!!!!

Threw the ball for my blue heeler and loved on the Australian Shepherd!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs driving the Jeep to work tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to defend the natty!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 8, 2022)

GO NATTY DEFENDING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for Kickoff!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs enjoying some down time with the family at the beach!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

25 days - GO DAWGS at the beach and everywhere!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!

Every day is a good day when you are a Dawg fan!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 9, 2022)

Saw this on the way home from work yesterday.

GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 9, 2022)

Go early morning DAWGS!  Choppin' wood!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 9, 2022)

Go breakfast eating DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for game 1!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs asking for prayers for my mom, I left work and came home, this is probably her worst day of the last 7 years. I could use some help from above!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 9, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs asking for prayers for my mom, I left work and came home, this is probably her worst day of the last 7 years. I could use some help from above!!!!!!


You got em. Sorry to hear about your Mom.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

Will be praying for your Mom Dawgbro Cooper. Hope she gets to feeling better real soon.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 9, 2022)

Prayers for Ma Cooper!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 9, 2022)

Prayers for your mom. ??


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2022)

???? sent for your mom! 

GO Dawgs praying for healing!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Thanks for the prayers, quick update, the hospice nurse came today. Honestly he seems to thinks it's just the alzhimers and this was just a bad day.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for hunting season


----------



## trad bow (Aug 9, 2022)

You have my prayers John. It’s just a tough situation. Went thru it with my father in 2016


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2022)

Prayers sent @John Cooper


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna try and get some sleep!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 9, 2022)

Prayers for Ms. Cooper

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 9, 2022)

Goooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 10, 2022)

Go DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 10, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

Hoping Mrs. Cooper doing better.

24 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 10, 2022)

7 months now as reigning Champions! Almost time to go for another one!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2022)

Prayers for Mrs. Cooper!  

Go DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs midweek!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs praying for Coop's mom!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Update on Mom. 
She is up today but still disoriented. 

Thanks for the prayers, I know it's only a matter of time, I'm just not ready yet!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 10, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Update on Mom.
> She is up today but still disoriented.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. We are never really ready.
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 10, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to hear that. We are never really ready.
> GO DAWGS!



This. ^ I'm still not over the loss of mine and I never will be until I see her again on the other side. I just hope when I get there she has learned to cut me a little more slack.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 10, 2022)

It’s been 8 years for me. It’s good to remember all the wonderful times!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Update on Mom.
> She is up today but still disoriented.
> ...


She would want you to stay strong and live a happy life til you see her again! 
????


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2022)

@John Cooper I totally missed your post about your mom yesterday, Coop. Prayers for y’all, brother!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2022)

elfiii said:


> This. ^ I'm still not over the loss of mine and I never will be until I see her again on the other side. I just hope when I get there she has learned to cut me a little more slack.


Just don’t drop in in the buff and you should be fine.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs parachuting into heaven to see mom fully clothed.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Praying Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Still praying for your mom @John Cooper


----------



## slow motion (Aug 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks again everyone!!!! You Dawgs are the best DGD's anywhere!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2022)

Just woke up to yell Go Dawgs!!!!








Then the wife slapped me!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 11, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

23 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 11, 2022)

Go DAWGS not wakin' da wife and gettin' ready to fly to Virginia for son in laws graduation as a doctor of physical therapy!  I can smell financial freedom in the air!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS not wakin' da wife and gettin' ready to fly to Virginia for son in laws graduation as a doctor of physical therapy!  I can smell financial freedom in the air!


Go Dawgs finally living off da children 


Or is that not paying anymore school bills


----------



## trad bow (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs still praying for Coop’s mother


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs still praying for Coop’s mother


Thanks brother and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs still praying for John Cooper's mom! 
????


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs not wanting to be at work!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs crank calling Saban today. I called and asked him if if 33-18 rings a bell.  

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 11, 2022)

Goodun SB 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Just finished eating homemade sweet and sour chicken and homemade mashed taters!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 11, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Midnight DAWGS!!!


----------



## antharper (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes sir , Go midnight Dawgs !


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 12, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

22 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for work,  





It's Friday!!!! 





Go weekend Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs about to get off work !


----------



## antharper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs making Saban rebuild ?


----------



## trad bow (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 12, 2022)

GO FRIDAY MORNING DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2022)

GO Georgia Bulldawgs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 12, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Seeing our WR Arian Smith has injured his ankle and going to have surgery. Will miss some games. Can we ever go injury free?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Friday evening Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 12, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Seeing our WR Arian Smith has injured his ankle and going to have surgery. Will miss some games. Can we ever go injury free?


GO DAWGS! I saw that, I always cringe when fall practice starts because we ALWAYS end up with a big injury!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS on Friday night


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 13, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

21 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Good Saturday morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Saturday morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Saraday Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2022)

Just practicing.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs today and in 3 weeks! Beautiful Saturday in north Georgia!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Just got back from running some errands and taking my little princess to build a bear. Now gonna get the boat ready to go catch some crappie tonight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to go duck huntin'! I wish we could play Bama in that first game of the season. I'm ready to smack the 'baccer taste out of their mouths.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 13, 2022)

GO JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Saturday evening Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs worn out from cutting grass!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 13, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


So sorry to hear that. I’m not looking forward to that day with my buddy.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


Hate to hear that brother Jeff!!!!

Go sad Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 13, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


Dang it man. I’m sorry to hear this!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 13, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


I'm sorry Jeff. Had to put my 11 year old lab down last year. Miss him every day but they will be waiting for us. Hang in there brother!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


Hate to hear that! 
We had to put our 2 Boston Terriers down at the same time, it was a sad day as well! 

Hard to replace one after you been with them for so long! 

GO Dog loving Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs still praying for @John Cooper mom! 
????


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

stayed around the house today,  Dad stayed with mom, and I cut his and our grass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching UFC fights tonight! Man, there have been some good ones tonight. That last one was one of the best I’ve ever seen.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching NY and Boston MLB. First full game I have watched all season.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 14, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

20 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Georgia bulldogs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Sunday Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Sunday afternoon Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready! https://duckhuntjs.com


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

19 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2022)

Good morning and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


Sorry to hear that. That hurts. 
GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2022)

Go tail draggin' Monday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 15, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Sad Dawgs! Had to put my 11 year old best buddy Lab down today!


Dang, brother! I was in such a hurry to post, I totally missed what you said. Sorry to hear about your dog. They're like family and it just breaks your heart to lose a dear pet. I certainly know the pain you're going through. Hang in there, bud.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Monday Dawgs going through 4,200 trailcam pics!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Monday Dawgs going through 4,200 trailcam pics!


Go Dawgs with tired eyes!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

18 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Tuesday Morning Tremendous DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs working for a living!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs retiring for a living.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs retiring for a living.


Go Dawgs looking forward to that day!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Hope Dawg fans show up and turn it up in the dome when the Ducks come to town. Also hope we win!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 16, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs going duck hunting in the Dome.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs still at work


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 16, 2022)

Y’all go wish our Tech bro Quack a happy birthday! https://forum.gon.com/threads/happy-birthday-hooked-on-quack.1023417/

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 16, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! Hope Dawg fans show up and turn it up in the dome when the Ducks come to town. Also hope we win!


You know I will be there!! Along with my DAWG loving wife of course!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 16, 2022)

GO BRAVES & DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

17 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!

Hump day!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Hairy DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1170467


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1170455


LOVE IT! GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs in nothing but red and black!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at Boonkeye fans talkin' smack!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Getting closer! This weather is making me antsy!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 17, 2022)

Go rainy night Dawgs! Getting some much needed rain!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping for one more dry day of Jeep riding!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

16 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Goooooo Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs throughout the Bulldawg nation!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating venison sausage for breakfast.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work, trying to get the day organized before the techs come in


----------



## trad bow (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading north to Athens!! Orthopedic surgeon visits on my shoulder issues. Follow up on hand surgeries yesterday same office.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs healing up and kicking butt!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating breakfast!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs neaing 2 weeks!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to defend their title.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs in Athens playing with grandson


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs going duck hunting and limiting out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs just trying to live life in a worn out body.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs just trying to live life in a worn out body.


Go Dawgs living and yelling Go Dawgs!!!!!

You got this brother!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 18, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1170784


Go "old school" Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 18, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs just trying to live life in a worn out body.


After 45 the check engine light comes on and it won't go off!
Keep fighting and GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

15 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS with check engine lights getting brighter and brighter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

GO Friday lovin DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs with black tape on the check engine lights!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs laughing at FSU. Bet that’s the last time they leave Leroy Jenkins in charge of the recruiting material.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs wishing it was 5pm already!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs thinking about leaving at 4pm!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs with every day Saturday and it’s always 5pm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs thinking about leaving at 4pm!!!!


Go Dawgs. Got my sight on about 2 or 2:30 myself.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs. Got my sight on about 2 or 2:30 myself.


Go Dawgs!!

I will be here till 5, we are to busy today


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs working hard


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1170944


Yes we are! GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs waking up from a nice long nap.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting home from work ¡¡¡¡¡

But like Wet Willie sang, "Weekend" party hardy with your friends!!!¡


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Friday night Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

14 days - GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs not thinking about Oregon yet!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs still the undisputed heavyweight champions of the world!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 20, 2022)

Go DAWGS goofin' off at the gulf coast!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS eating lunch


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs laid back and relaxing!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on the rain to stop so I can shorten the PTO shaft on the 4 ft. mower to fit this Shibaura tractor.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs waiting on the rain to stop so I can shorten the PTO shaft on the 4 ft. mower to fit this Shibaura tractor. View attachment 1171140


Go Dawgs owing tractors we used to sell, when we had our equipment company!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 20, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs owing tractors we used to sell, when we had our equipment company!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> GO DAWGS
> Now I know who to ask questions. Like what's all this?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

It's all Japanese to me 

Honestly Google the tractor and model number,  look for a translated service manual and I bet you will find one. 

We imported the Yanmars and a few other brands, but probably 10 40' containers of Yanmar a year for 10 years or so. 


Oh and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Sunday Morning DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

13 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a new Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 21, 2022)

Go DAWGS. Got the ice mold in the freezer getting ready.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 21, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go DAWGS. Got the ice mold in the freezer getting ready.



You got the Go Dawgs disease real bad girl! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the big game!  Quack, quack, BOOM!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a fine sabbath day!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 21, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> It's all Japanese to me
> 
> Honestly Google the tractor and model number,  look for a translated service manual and I bet you will find one.
> 
> ...


If I buy a new tractor it would be a Yanmar! 
GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs buying tractors!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting in the ac air


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs that will be celebrating the first win of the season in 2 weeks!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting nervous as the days draw closer!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs trusting the coaches


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 21, 2022)

GO Sunday night DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

12 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Monday morning back to the grind Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs just grinding out the days one at the time


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs just grinding out the days one at the time


Go retired Dawgs making the best of it!!!!!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Duff (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs startin to get their Duck huntin stuff together !


----------



## elfiii (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting a whole new week!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS gettin' ready for a duck hunt from a fella who is partial to duck hunting!  Hit them in the lips!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS mowing at deer camp.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting here with a full belly and drankin' some sweet tea! Just watched the Year of The Dawg on the SEC network while I was eatin'.
33-18


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to head home!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting done eating supper!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

GO JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! I was 33 minutes late today for the 18th meeting on the same project!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs warn out!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on the porch listening to the thunder rolling this way! Might be gonna get some rain soon.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for deer season. And duck season. And chicken season. And Tiger season. And gator season. And yellow fly season. And cat season. And Volturds season and any one else who wants a go at it.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to bed!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

11 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs me and the fam gonna roll up to the Benz in red and black!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Can’t wait til Duck season!! The wife and I will be there in our RED and BLACK!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 23, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS! Can’t wait til Duck season!! The wife and I will be there in our RED and BLACK!


Let me know where Tha party at homie


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 23, 2022)

@mizzippi jb. You got the address bro!?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 23, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> @mizzippi jb. You got the address bro!?


See y'all there!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs going to the Benz


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!

Finally getting to relax a little!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 23, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> Finally getting to relax a little!


Com'on man...... Relax!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Com'on man...... Relax!


Man work has been unreal these last 2 weeks!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

10 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

Let Go Dawgs and close thus before Kickoff!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 24, 2022)

Sticking his tongue out to all. ?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs


Deserves repeating!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Deserves repeating!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!!


And it shall be. “ Go Dawgs “


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2022)

GO YOU JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 24, 2022)

Ain't nothin like it!!!!


----------



## antharper (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs ! Ready to shoot some dove ? while the Dawgs are eating ducks ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs flexing at the local Walmart!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

9 days - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 25, 2022)

Go DAWGS practicing decoy placement and short shot jumps!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs not getting anything done outside because of the rain.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 25, 2022)

Gooooooooooooooo
DAWGS Sic em.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2022)

Go you junkyard DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to see the King Kirby warriors take care of business!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2022)

slow motion said:


> GO DAWGSView attachment 1172055


H22 has one like this.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 25, 2022)

Go you disrespected Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS knowing it's getting close when H22 wears his red work shirt and black pants to work on Friday. Always when it's GEORGIA football season. GO RED and BLACK!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 25, 2022)

GO RED & BLACK DAWGS!!!

SIC 'EM!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Ready for kick off!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dogs, think I heard we are 28-2 vs the East in the last 5 years.

Margin of Victory over 25 pts per game....


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Man I am tired tonight DawgBros and DawgSisters!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

8 days - GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs let's keep working at closing this one before Kickoff!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS ready to watch'em sic'em!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS one more workday till the weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS. After little  league was over yesterday I was happy to find a repeat of the Georgia Champ. game. It just never gets old. 33-18


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 26, 2022)

GO NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs

33 - 18


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

SIC 'EM!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs resting up for duck


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs still at work.........


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 26, 2022)

GO WORKING DAWGS! Just leaving work myself


----------



## trad bow (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on the courthouse bench watching folks go to work


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Friday night Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs! I want to remind everyone not over cook your duck. Medium rare is the only way!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 26, 2022)

GO duck hunting DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Just got the smoker set up. Gonna smoke two 10 pounds butts, a couple racks of spare ribs and a brisket to eat Sunday. Sunday afternoon me and the wife are gonna make about 25 gallons of Brunswick stew to put up and fill orders. Love some Brunswick stew but it’s a twice a year gig. Mucho work!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)

GO Dawgs cooking some fine vittles


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS.
Hanging in dispatchers. Cut from a piece of drywall.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

One week from today we ride!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting for football and deer season


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2022)

Week 0 games today but our season begins at 3:30pm one week from today.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Saturday DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs strugglin' to wait a week, like a kid at Christmas time!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting restless and ready to LET THE BIG DAWG chew up a duck


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs hungry for duck!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Aug 27, 2022)

Gonna be a looooong week
GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 27, 2022)

hopper said:


> Gonna be a looooong week
> GO DAWGS


Just party all week. The National Championship Celebration isn’t over yet!! Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to get off work!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

*GO DAWGS *


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs just working 3 days this week!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS trying to figure out how to keep up with the game next week while in Sopchoppy with family.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs, changed the oil in the Jeep!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs, going to try and slim down. Trying to drop about 25lbs and get me back down to 170


----------



## bullgator (Aug 27, 2022)

Blue State Dawgs gonna bite them Blue State Ducks in the tail feathers.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Watching some of these week zero games tonight!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Natty toten Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Watching Vandy! Football season is here!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Duck hunt less than a week away.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS battlin' da covids!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

Watching Natty game on SEC right now. 

33 - 18.  GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna be 1-0 in a week!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Me too! Dawgs just took their first lead!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 28, 2022)

All over but the crying now! 33-18 Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Sunday morning Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

Yep, still won 33 - 18 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs! It’s game week!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Sunday morning DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs 90 more post and we can shut another one down!!!!!


----------



## redeli (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs on Sunday afternoon!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2022)

Go tired Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

GO JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 28, 2022)

GO SUNDAY EVENING DAWGS! Just got done eating a big ol ribeye, lil salad and some collards!  (trying to eat better and loose some lbs)!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 28, 2022)

The ATL is gonna be RED AND BLACK Saturday! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Game week - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs Kickoff week and a new Kickoff thread this week also!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS countin' down da days until duck season opens in the Dome.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 29, 2022)

Go game week Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS on GAME WEEK!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 29, 2022)

GO GAME WEEK DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to pluck a duck!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 29, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 29, 2022)

Best duck recipe that I have eaten was wood duck breasts marinated in roasted garlic teriyaki and Dr. Pepper, wrapped in maple bacon and grilled. Eat with barley pop of your choice. That was a lot of years ago! Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for Saturday !


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Good morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs dragging yourself out of bed. Gonna be a good day. Still undefeated  National Champions.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs only working 3 days this week!!!!!

Tuesday = Thursday this week!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2022)

GO YOU JUNKYARD DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS! H22 found some duck meat in the freezer. It's what's for suppa Sat. night!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs another person only working 3 days this week. Wednesday = Friday for me! Too bad that Thursday isn't Saturday.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO NATIONAL CHAMPION DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... Da Defense done gat dem wounded duck calls to attract errant passes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to eat! And duck is up first on the menu! Eat, Big Dawg! EAT!!!
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 30, 2022)

Getting closer to new thread time.   Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

New Game day thread! GO DAWGS


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs Bo Nix has about 2 career points vs the Dawgs.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Go Dawgs Bo Nix has about 2 career points vs the Dawgs.


Haha! Yeah I was talking to some buddies the other day about him, reminds me of Felipe. Poor guy never beat UGA! One of my favorite plays of all time is when Felipe got sacked and fumbled into the end zone, when he was playing for Florida. He got up looking out of his ear hole, our defense hit him so hard! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs closing threads


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

Let’s close this one out! GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

Football season is here! GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS
SIC 'EM


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

@John Cooper we are gonna need another thread! GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs finishing things off!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 30, 2022)

The end is really just a new beginning. Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs just getting home......


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Got a new one started @elfiii can lock this one down.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

Lock it down! Time for a new start! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Maybe @MudDucker can do it!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS Still going strong.


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS.
Can't be stopped


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS
WOOF
WOOF
WOOF


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

DAWGS are unstoppable.
GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO
GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS Getting fired up this morning


----------



## Baroque Brass (Aug 31, 2022)

Duck season opens Saturday in Atlanta at 3:30. Is it legal to hunt ducks in a stadium?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS Hunting stadium ducks


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

Regs read: No limit on stadium ducks.
GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

Wife says I need to switch to decaf during football season. 
GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2022)

Go DAWGS in the old thread!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2022)

Dawg threads don't die! Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

Go you Hairy DAWGS. Just put on my hobnail boots. Time to start kicking butt and taking names and we le


----------

